# constipation issues-need much help, please!



## nycmom18 (Dec 9, 2008)

DS 2, has had constipation for about little over a month now. he goes every 2-3 days and it ranges from little nuggets, to a more formed but constipated stool. I used to think the problem was that he never ate enough, but now hes much better with food. I think the issue now is that he barely drinks anything. Ive tried juices, smoothies, water etc. He does have plenty of wet diapers though, probably from nursing, I suppose.

Ive stopped him from dairy about a month ago because he loved cheese and yogurt and would have it everyday. Though he does still get butter in food at a lesser degree than he used to. I give him peaches or pears daily, though they dont have the skin, does this defeat the purpose?

I give him cod liver oil with butter blend daily, flax oil, magnesium, probiotics.

He doesnt like prune juice anymore and will sometimes drink pear juice.

He eats a varied diet of meat, lentils, beans, vegetables, quinoa, oatmeal, apple without skin, applesauce that i put supplements in, and sometimes brown rice, coconut flour muffins.

He hasnt had gluten yet, though ive started adding it in my diet recently, after the constipation began.

Hes 19 months. I would appreciate any experience and feedback you have! Any suggestions on how to get him to drink more water and fluids? Is he getting enough through nursing?


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

I would assume that he's getting enough fluid if he's got enough wet diapers, but I've had luck with getting my kids to drink by making it fun - juice boxes, and new fun sippy cup, even popsicles can serve the purpose. I was also going to suggest letting him snack on raisins


----------



## nycmom18 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks so much for these great ideas! Keep em' coming!


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 24, 2011)

Sometimes it takes a few weeks/months for a colon to recover- it's like a muscle that got over stretched, and needs to get smaller again so stool isn't held in as long getting as dry. I don't know what is heavy-duty enough for natural treatments- something more than diet and water- the local pedi specialists dealing with this here use mirilax x 6 weeks (adjust the dose till he has 1-2 poops per day)- but that would be best to check with you pedi provider about- but gives some perspective of the 'healing' time it can take to come back from a bad bout of constipation.


----------



## momofGB (Dec 31, 2013)

Sounds like you're offering a good selection of foods, have you ever added chia seeds to anything? My son loves the Mama Chia squeeze pouches. They're loaded with fruit and the chia seeds give extra oils and protein, and since he doesn't chew them completely they add great ruffage.


----------



## nycmom18 (Dec 9, 2008)

He is obsessed with mamachias! He seriously goes bananas when he sees one.


----------



## CLplus1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Don't forget that fruit contains a lot of fluid too  and pears have a TON of fiber (24% DV), I wouldn't sweat not eating the skins.


----------



## nishuoaiwo (Jul 4, 2014)

good info,He is obsessed with mamachias! He seriously goes bananas when he sees one.thank you


----------



## Alina at orgali.ca (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow, it sounds like he is eating a lot of healthy foods rich in fiber and water. I wrote here (http://orgali.ca/2014/08/tip-month-top-20-fruits-vegetables-help-children-poop-bonus/) 2 lists of fruits and vegetables that have a high water content and help us achieve regular bowel movements.
Do you give him probiotics every day? If not, this might be one thing that you might consider changing. Start once a day and increase slowly. 
He also needs to drink more water. Buying fun cups or fun straws would be one way to encourage him to drink more fluids. Another way is to add ice cubes to the water. Some kids love cold drinks and also love watching the ice cubes melt.
Physical activity is also important in achieving regular bowel movements and he should get plenty of exercise as much as possible, at least twice a day.
It could also be that he is gluten sensitive. Try to eliminate it again from your diet and see if that helps.


----------



## miraclemama2 (Dec 1, 2014)

plums and prunes/the same in juice. just not to many, or he'll get the runs. i use them all the time.


----------

